# We are Looking for Jobs in Australia for UK and European citizens



## tideocean24 (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks. Looking for any helpful recruitment/job resource


----------



## Hasan (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi I'm currently living in Canada I would like to move to Australia and I'm looking for a job.


----------



## SteveMagpie (Jun 17, 2012)

Caravan Park and Camping Ground
Manager 
ANZSCO
CODE 141211


----------



## kenny7715 (Oct 12, 2012)

Whats the job dude


----------

